# Uses for Ghost Peppers (Bhut Jolokia)



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I planted a plant this Spring. It is now about 3 feet tall and about 4 feet wide. It is hanging full of green and red peppers. I am trying to find uses for them. 

I read about making hot pepper oil and also drying them and making crushed pepper. I am not sure I want to do either in my house. Last year I dried Jap peppers in a dehydrator. It was interesting crushing them up. 

Anybody have any recommendations?


Darin


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I think they can be weaponized.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm no help at all. I do however use some ghost pepper salt that I got from savory spice shop. I just put some on some bacon, I add it to BBQ sauce, and bloody Mary's.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Wear rubber gloves....and if at all possible cook them outside


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Sneak them in a buddy's bowl of chili when he isn't looking


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Just Google it.

Many good ideas.


----------

